

A failed takeover of T-Mobile would cost AT&T as much as $6 billion - there
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/05/12/us-mobileusa-att-breakupfee-idUSTRE74B5H220110512

======
plusbryan
In that case, who's up for some picketing?

